# Networking Direcway



## James (Sep 2, 2002)

I have a DirecWay system and I have it networked to two other computers. The problem is when I run a speed test on them they are very slow. (Other than the main computer) I have USB running from Sat. Modem to Main computer, from there I have 10/100 Ethernet car running to a 5 port 10/100 switch, from there I have 2 Ethernet cables running to two 10/100 cards on my other computers. I'm not much of a computer wiz. But shouldn't my other computers have some speed? Also, are there any tricks for improving my upload speed?

Thanks James


----------



## mistcove (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James _
> *
> 
> I have a DirecWay system and I have it networked to two other computers. The problem is when I run a speed test on them they are very slow. (Other than the main computer) I have USB running from Sat. Modem to Main computer, from there I have 10/100 Ethernet car running to a 5 port 10/100 switch, from there I have 2 Ethernet cables running to two 10/100 cards on my other computers. I'm not much of a computer wiz. But shouldn't my other computers have some speed? Also, are there any tricks for improving my upload speed?
> ...


MY Starband gets the same speed on all clients , so expect it is the network setup for you!:lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

What operating system are you using? I just had a similar problem with one of my customers in networking a Starband system. I tried using the Winproxy software that came with the Starband Small Office System (this was a 5 desk small office system) with no luck. The networked computers would work for a little while (<10 minutes) and then slow to modem speed when another computer tried to access the internet. It appeared to be some kind of a problem with the interaction of Winproxy and some other program on the network. I ended up removing Winproxy and the Starband software and upgrading the main computer to Win2000 and reinstalling the Starband software without Winproxy. With Win2000 set up for "internet sharing" the speed acceleration is passed on through the network to all computers attached to it. Internet sharing with Win 98 or ME will not pass the acceleration to the network. The first test on one of the networked systems showed a download of 893kbps. Try upgrading to Win2000 and internet sharing. I spent MANY hours trying to get WP to work and eventually had to punt by changing the OS out. This has been going on for a month and was finally resolved just yesterday. I will be doing the same to another system on Monday that has the same problem. Good luck.


----------



## chawk80 (Aug 10, 2002)

James
I have Direcway Two-Way and have the same speed on my clients as my host computer. I am running Win98SE on my host and most of the clients. I am using ICS for my clients. The following two links will help you greatly.

http://www.copperhead.cc/

This site has alot of tips and tweaks and a message forum.

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/sat

This forum has alot of information and some very helpful people. Your system can be tweaked to get some very fast downloads and there is new tweak that greatly increases upload speed if you are using Win2K or XP with at least 512 of ram. Hughes has also released a new patch for their software that makes browsing very "snappy" to use their words. Hope this helps.


----------

